# looking for specs for a bandpass specs for xtr12SVC



## blasito1973 (Jun 16, 2018)

Hi to all im new in the forum, i just grabbed a new in the box series one XTR12" a few years back i had one in a ported box as far as i remember it was something like 2.5 FT3 with a long 2" port , i got the volume and port size from an ORION newsletter in with also was included a bandpass box for the same sub , i remember it had the list of all the panel measurments so you just had to get MDF . does any one have or know that newsletter ?

thanks a ot


----------



## SPLEclipse (Aug 17, 2012)

I can't find that particular newsletter, but here's a thread with a downloadable PDF of the spec sheet and suggested enclosures:

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...ssion/83917-orion-xtr12-series-one-specs.html

I should note that a bandpass of the suggested size (around 2 ft^3 total) will be very peaky. A vented enclosure of the same internal volume will likely have much better low-end performance.


----------



## blasito1973 (Jun 16, 2018)

thanks , i downloaded the PDF , i remember i used the one i had in a vented box , and i remember it souded great m as a matter of fact that box got me my firts installer work  the owner of the shop I went to ask for work had 2 12 soundstream SS12 on a thunderbird SS with Alpine amps top of the line Alpine CD and top of the line Alpine mids and TW, and i had a Pioneer cd the most basic with pre amp , a sedona amp for 4 6" inch Delco mids (i never knew the model i bougthem at an electronic parts store and they where the best mids I had ever owned they had rubber suspension) 2 1" Heco TW a crossfire amp for the XTR 12 and a Audio Control EQL and my sistem sounded way louder much better SQ and at a fraction of he had spent on his sistem


----------



## blasito1973 (Jun 16, 2018)

Hi I finally found one i posted on another site and some one was kind enough to supply a photo of the newsletter 

the band pass box on the subwoofer spec sheet is :

.87 ft3 sealed side .88 vented side 1 6" x 6.25" port tuned at 48HZ 

on the news letter is:

.87 ft3 sealed side .97 vented side (2) 4" x 12.85" port tuned at 73 HZ

im going to try the one in the news letter and will let you know


----------

